# Boss atv plow



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

A friend heard I am buying a new boss plow for my rhino and he wants to get one for his 2005 bombardier outlander xt 400. Boss doesn't make a mounting bracket for this machine so we want to buy a boss plow and mounting bracket then modify it to fit his outlander. 
Has anyone ever modified a boss mounting system?
Can anyone (including the boss people) recommend a mounting bracket that would require the least modification for his machine?

Thanks


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

I actually just inquired about one today for my atv. I have 2004 Polaris Ranger. I talked to my local dealer and they said they can try and find the closest fit and then modify it a little. Welders do wonders!


----------



## k1p (Apr 1, 2014)

fabbing an undercarriage to your UTV/ATV should not be an issue


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a question. how well do the boss plows work on an ATV? any one already using one for sidewalks?


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Boss plows...*

We had one put on a new quad last year...AWESOME! Well worth the money. I think its a great value. I'll post a few pix tomorrow.


----------

